# Fitting Decor to House, Neighborhood, etc.



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I would say my haunt doesn't compliment the natural settings. I look at it more as how much space do I have and how can I set up the walk-thru so it flows as far as getting from point A to B to C.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The way you describe your house, the "abandoned" (or seemingly abandoned) look might be a winner. Boarded up windows and maybe a window projection of sorts inside depicting a person peeking out, the eerie lighting, sounds, etc... Zombies, while popular and as some would say, over done, can fit in anywhere. Is there a porch on the house? Covered?
I tend to think that the focus should not so much be on the structure itself but to the surrounding decor. Certain types of homes can lend themselves to a particular kind of decorating, but it's the actual scene you set that will draw the eye. Given that, you could do pretty much anything and make it unique without focusing on the house as an element of the scene. Highlight certain props with led lights, back light the yard. A small graveyard is a crowd favorite and can incorporate different types of themes; ghosts, zombies, vampires, etc. Our front yard is very small. We put several tombstones and some zombie props for a graveyard, and this past year did a witch forest. I even brought in dead tree limbs and staked them up with rebar to add depth. Our house is a two story colonial style but we darken the inside almost completely so the guests have to focus o nthe yard decor. I cover any flowering bushes with burlap, let the grass grow for a month and strew dead leacves and twigs all over the space. I think whatever you do will be a hit and you will likely see your numbers grow significantly. In summation; don't sweat the stuff you can't change. Put on a display of some sort and you're doing more than 90% of your neighbors. The neighborhood kids will love it and word will spread!
A couple pics of what we do with our front yard space


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Boy Spats! I hear you. My house is a sunny yellow, flowering bushes, green grass, and surrounded by big new FL style houses. 
Unlike JW, I have a huge front yard that would take alot of $$$ to cover with halloween decor. So, last year, this is what I did (and maybe might give you ideas also): I picked one area, and just highlighted others with a skelly, pumpkin, or some spooky lighting. The main area (cemetery) was closer to the house, (didn't want props to be stolen), had all the main focus there. I had my father save me dead leaves for several months, and day of halloween spread them everywhere. My landscaping is always green and flowering (even on halloween) but hey, the rest of the year it is our home not a haunted house and I dont want to destroy it either .
This year, I am trying my skills at boarding up the windows, and adding dirty creepy cloth in areas. Uplighting trees in a spooky color also adds spookiness.

I prefer simpler haunts- I think you should go with abandoned look as the backdrop. Then have one prop or idea and let that be the focus. Look at ghosttown's haunt. One main area-lit up beautifully, executed and built perfectly and thats it. I love it! 
Another thought....How about hallowindows? Does that interest you? I may do this one year when Im too tired to make stuff anymore...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Spats said:


> I'm wondering if I'm alone in this, but I feel I get a better effect in my decor if I compliment the natural setting instead of trying to fight it.
> 
> This isn't a very upbeat post, btw, since a lot of us live in very modern homes.
> 
> ...


I understand completely. 

A big part of the reason I'm not a huge graveyard fan is that they just don't make sense to me. Sure, we did one last year, but that was after my kids bugged me for 5 years, and they were told up front it was a one time thing, at least for a few years. 

I look into local legends for inspiration, myself. No, there's not much in the way of your classic witches and vampires, but local witches and skinwalkers are so much more bizaar/fun. It bugs me every year, since we go around the whole house, to have the swings and trampoline out. Still got to find a good camo for the tramp. Yeah, I do up the harvest thing maybe a little too much for my house, but then everything is harvested within a mile, so it's not exactly totally out of place either. 

I'm biased, but I like your pumpkin idea. Talk to local farmers, or plant your own if you can, SOME real ones are always nice, but trying to carve a ton yourself can be a pain. I have a small garden and we were able to pull out 40 pumpkins ourselves last year. My Uncle pitched in another 140. (we sold 80) Start slow and build it. 

I say first and foremost find something you enjoy and have fun with. The rest will fall into place.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I keep with the same theme every year and expand it. Ours is Resident Evil/zombies that sort of thing. I would go with the boarder up house and combine it with the "madman residence"....Let your imagination go from there.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

JW, believe it or not, your house works with that cemetery, I can find older colonial homes in history that have small but ornate family plots. It may be made with modern siding and storm windows, but the details and style of your house work with the gate and the stones.

I appreciate the idea of having a scene set aside specifically for decor, like MatrixMom with the small boneyard near the house. I also appreciate Scatterbrians setting up a walk through that creates whatever scene is needed. Hallowindows would be neat, but the house was built in the Depression, a plain brick box with those older windows made from little panes and white trim.

I also have no exterior electric plugs.

I've had two thoughts, both of which are very pumpkin-oriented. One is the tall, narrow holly tree in front. Hanging lit funkins from its branches would be fun, just need to get a long pole and an attachment of some sort at the end so I can hang the pumpkins high.
I doubt I'll make foam boards for the windows, but a little tattered burlap would be nice to hang here and there, say from the porch or the windows.

After that, it is just Jacks. A cluster of them under the tree, around the porch, maybe a few on the porch roof.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought the same thing last year, kind of...Our home is a flat off green 70's style no caricature what so ever house...the only good thing is a large front yard with a huge old Oak tree. I am going to try and make a cemetary off to the side this year..but it will probably look dumb there. This is why I stick to the basic pumpkins, witches, ghost..oh and NOBODY else on our street decorates  and our street is on an off road that not many people even know is here, so mostly its just for me..lol


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Spats, can you post some pictures of your yard? or pics of previous Halloween displays?

This way, I can see what your working with and can generate ideas.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Not a bad idea, let me see what I can do, MrNightmare.

Oh, and to be fair, I'm a real Halloween nut, but most of my efforts have gone to a large party at another location over the years. My 'display' is usually just a couple of Jacks and a green bulb in the porchlight. I've never done a large personal haunt or halloween display. I'm wanting to do more, but I'm not the sort to host walk-throughs or massive setups. I just want to crank things up a bit in the decoration department.

My serious prop making and scene setting goes to the party, as I lack space and storage, as well as a decent work area. My home crafting is done in our little dining room.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

@Spats: I would do everything you mentioned. You have great idea's and a good imagination! Don't leave Mad Laboratory, Pirate, Witch, Voodoo Swamp, and Alien Abduction scenes out of the picture either. Try not to get discouraged, I got about 15-20 ToT's last year too. More will come in the years to follow. Word of mouth runs pretty fast. I can't wait to see pictures of your Haunt in 2013!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I only have 2 outdoor outlets- so I have had to get creative! I have solar lanterns, candles with timers (run on batteries) 6 or 8 hrs on, the rest of the time off. They last 2 weeks for me last year. You can also take those cheap $1 store solar lights and spray the plastic with orange or red, paint the the rest of it black, and voila! light without electricity.
heres one of the timer candles (btw my lanterns had these in them too) 







heres the little $1 store solars- doesn't show in the pic the all around glow they give off though


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I won't even try to answer questions regarding decor considering my fetish for lighted plastic. LOL However, with regard to your last statement about the sparsity of trick-or-treaters... We live on a steep steep hill overlooking our town, no sidewalks, a real pain in the butt for trick-or-treaters to come to our home and we would have ZERO come to us on Halloween. Over the years, after we started decorating the yard, more and more children would come. Now we are probably one of the most popular stops on Halloween. My advice is... 
If you build it ~ They will come. 

Best wishes! I hope you find the style of decor that feels right to you!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmm. I live in a typical So Cal track home with stucco. I never thought about letting what type of house I had stop me from setting whatever Halloween display I wanted to have?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Exactly, if you build it they will come!



Hilda said:


> I won't even try to answer questions regarding decor considering my fetish for lighted plastic. LOL However, with regard to your last statement about the sparsity of trick-or-treaters... We live on a steep steep hill overlooking our town, no sidewalks, a real pain in the butt for trick-or-treaters to come to our home and we would have ZERO come to us on Halloween. Over the years, after we started decorating the yard, more and more children would come. Now we are probably one of the most popular stops on Halloween. My advice is...
> If you build it ~ They will come.
> 
> Best wishes! I hope you find the style of decor that feels right to you!


----------



## MRCHEDDAR (May 3, 2010)

One thing we try to do is think about how a Child would view our displays, They don't notice the modern home, the cars in the driveway. Plus its dark when they come around, I try to push things closer to the street, we keep the house dark, the drive way clear, the candy table off to the side, The TOTers can walk though or just go to the candy table. They are there for the Scare Factor of your Haunt, what ever the Theme may be. What can be done to hide your house, The good news your in the right place for answers, good luck Photo is of a false front installed over 1/2 a home @ Hillcrest ave a local whole street Haunt..


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

House? Where? 









































I spotlight the hell out of my haunt, so, my house becomes very irralivant. We put some banners here and there, that's all.


----------



## MRCHEDDAR (May 3, 2010)

My what lovely creepy trees you have.... Perfect for Props...


----------



## Paulizdead (Feb 18, 2013)

This is so well done! Very inspiring!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Awesome osenator!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Lots of cool stuff osenator!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Been to your house Spats.. all I can say is lighting! The deep yard you have with the right lighting would be creepy as He double hockey Sticks!. An abandoned look would be great just maybe a grave or two preferably broken and tumbled or perhaps a mortuary lawn with a broken down hearse.... torn cheese cloth blowing in the wind (or fans) near the porch. oh and some LED "eyes" up high ... right along the roof line. 

Honestly never thought I would be giving suggestions to you Spats!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm taking suggestions because I'm extremely picky about my own turf. You know that, wanting to do it right, considering every element, bothered by details left unattended - I've always been that way.

The party is where I used to go nuts, it was whatever theme or setting we wanted, but this is different to me. I can't ignore the house, I want to incorporate it as best as possible. 

Oh, and despite being the prolific ghoul that I am, I never stop learning, and I gladly take suggestions from any creep who is willing to share, especially you, Darius. 

I'm gonna try to post a pic of the house later tonight, but I'm beginning to cement the plan as an abandoned, pumpkin-fest combo, likely with a spooky figure near the porch (either a ghost or a pumpkin-headed monstrosity).


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Spats, my first thought when you described your neighborhood was how many times do you hear neighbors of serial killers say " he was a nice man and a good neighbor"  My home's exterior will never be featured in architectural digest either so I'm thinking combine the dark flora in the garden with an evil garden gnome, large spiders crawling up the side of the house, window scenes or shadows with back lighting, zombie kids playing in the yard, skeleton family dog, etc. Turn the plain family home exterior into its evil twin. I also like your idea to combine the abandoned home w/a pumpkin fest.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is the house from the street. On the far right, the holly bushes are much fuller, and that tall stump is gone.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

My house is like yours, neighbors on both sides...I'm going to kind of curve my cemetery so it leaves me more room to do something else..kinda like this..don't laugh I drew with my mouse! And I didn't get it really curved, but the gate will more or less face my drive instead of the street. What all are you planning on making this year?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Nice deep yard. I'm envious. Having a covered porch gives you a lot of options too. If the kids have to come to your front door for treats, the porch could be a scene. If the window to the left of your front door opens, having an actor or even a static scare pop out at the kids would get a great scare, particularly if you went with the abandoned house idea. Thinking the tree could also be used for someone to lurk/hide behind. Board up those windows under the peak and dimly light the inside. We put strobes in our upstairs bedrooms set at different slow frequencies which is pretty creepy. Lots of possibilities here IMO.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I like how you etched that in there.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

the nook behind the tree just right of center (I thought you had a flag pole there) the shadows there would be a good place for a creep of some kind as much suggested as substantial.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I removed the flagpole. 
That was a fun afternoon.

As for your suggestion, Darius. I've thought about a human-sized prop under the tree, a static ghost prop, something skeletal and shrouded standing slightly behind it. If I made a larger prop, like a Pumpkinrot inspired scarecrow, it would be near the porch, likely holding the vertical rail with one hand.

Jdubbya mentioned the yard. Because we lack a sidewalk, most kids run right through the yard. I don't want a cemetery, and any other large scene would need storage space in the off-season that I don't have. One thing I have considered is this - our decor near the house isn't very visible up and down the street. You have to be nearly right in front of our house to see our setup. 
One way I've dealt with this is placing a pair of shepherd's crooks, or garden hooks, near the curb, each hung with a lit funkin. Passing vehicles and kids notice them much further away.
I'm considering something more, perhaps a small cluster of jacks around a post hung with more Jacks. I'm leery of a large complex prop near the road, as it may 'walk away' more easily.

I guess I'm looking for curb appeal, something that draws the eye from the street. 
Oh, and I think I can improve my lighting. I'm a fan of blue at night, so a couple of blue LED floods will likely be used. Blue is not only ghostly and mysterious (as opposed to green, which says sickness, evil and radiation), but blue is also the color opposite of orange, which really makes those flickering jack faces pop.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

How about hanging some orange film on the windows, and have some flickering floods inside the house? (or you can forget the orange film) 
I love the idea with the garden hooks,hanging pumpkins, or maybe solar lanterns. Maybe accent with real pumpkins, "rotted" funkins, and have your porch as the focal point.
Check the dollar stores for those garden hooks, I got 10 or 15 last year!

see this haunt for inspiration- http://www.hauntedeve.com/ I think this home has similarities with yours,porch is a little different but you can do something similar in a smaller scale.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the idea of Blue and Orange lighting. Looking at your house, you have the right set-up for a classical halloween display with the use of J-o-L's. If you are looking for a life size figure, how about a Witch? That, or a ghost, would go great with blue lighting, orange glow of J-o-L's, and a few extras like Jute cloth, Hay, Cornstalks (for a corn witch perhaps??) Sticks, Branches, Leaves, etc...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I may be the crazy one. If it makes me happy I so enjoy the decorating. Course I'm the one who puts up a Cementery in a trailer park but I got so many compliments from the kids.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Matrixmom, yeah, one thing I've been thinking about is a lamp post in the front set with hooks, and hanging Jacks from thise in the season. And I always use some real ones - funkins are for hanging.

Nightmare, we're on the same page, I think.

And just to clarify - my house not matching a cemetery, swamp, pirate ship, gothic house, etc.? That is my personal hang-up. I'm a real stickler when it comes to my own work. Don't think for a second that I don't love those graveyards, butcher shops and insane labs the rest of you set up. That stuff is immensely inspiring and I give them the highest regard.
So if I gave the impression that I disapprove, I take full responsibility. I should communicated myself better. You guys rock, whether you build a voodoo shack or a medieval facade.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

We live in a modern subdivision. I consider the front lawn a blank canvas to do whatever I want. If I have the inclination, I'll do a diorama type haunted walk thru in our garage. The only thing that will not bend to my will is the terrible clay ground under our sod. That and the wind that goes through our neighborhood makes it a huge pain to put up any gravestones. It's just not worth the hassle. This year I plan to have a display out front of Ghostface (Scream) and his Ghostface kid sitting on a couch. They're watching TV and freaked out because the Ringu Samara character is coming out of their TV. Some simple lighting coming out of the TV and illuminating the characters. Really easy but a good effect.

As long as you're lighting your graveyard or other scary elements, no one pays attention to the front of your house once it gets dark. 

Indoors, as long as you are willing to take down your framed photos and pictures, you can pretty much decorate at will and produce the desired effect.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Spats said:


> Matrixmom, yeah, one thing I've been thinking about is a lamp post in the front set with hooks, and hanging Jacks from thise in the season. And I always use some real ones - funkins are for hanging.
> 
> Nightmare, we're on the same page, I think.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain, as I'm sure many do. In more than one way your sentiments mirror mine own, and my personal thoughts on the subject lead my mind twisting through those soulful thoughts to that one simple word. A facade. To be more poignantly specific, one to change the look of your home to match whatever vision of horror haunts your minds eye. 


Myself, I'm lucky enough to have a large hedge splitting one side of the property line w/ my neighbor. To that end, I've been considering erecting a temporary barrier of wood & landscaping fabric on the other side to close off the yard. One of easy to disassemble panels that can be taken down and stored at a whim, with the goal being both a mask to hide the neighbors modern styled homes. Secondly, to serve as a wind break to keep the fog from wandering down the street. An idea that might serve your purpose as well. 


Why? Because like many, I'm enamored with the ancient European styled cemetery's and church architecture. Especially the ruins thereof. The creepy forests, banshee's, and wandering spirits. So very much like your own, that doesn't sit well within my realm that I have at my disposal to haunt. And so, the obvious solution, is to block out the rest, and create my own little set, shielded from all of the modern-esque surroundings. In any case, it's just something to turn over in it's grave, and mayhap you might find it worthy of further thought.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Doing props in the style of Pumpkinrot could be a low cost, but effective way of doing your Pumpkin-fest idea.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

I live in a 1950s brick ranch in a neighborhood where hardly anyone else decorates, unless you count those inflatable Snoopies. Here's what I did last year. Not nearly as extensive as what other people here do, but I got a good reaction from TOTers (btw, you can't see the flood lighting in these pics).


















I'm thinking of themes for this year. Possibly a "dead and breakfast" or just a classic abandoned house.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I say madman's house! And I totally get what you're saying. The roses are still in bloom when Halloween comes around my neighborhood.  I have an adobe style ranch. Palm trees in the back. Does NOT exactly look like the traditional scary haunted colonial-style dealio, LOL.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, and we, too, get very few trick-or-treaters. I live in the suburbs, but my home is on the corner of a VERY busy street that spills right out onto the freeway. I go all out anyway, for us and for the few people who come. I don't care if I get five trick-or-treaters...I am going to show them a GREAT time and maybe make them say, "I'm going to do that some day!"

I've had years where we literally had no trick-or-treaters. I decorated anyway. Because _I_ like it. And perhaps people drove by and thought, "Wow, cool." Maybe I gave somebody else that spooky feeling. That's what I love now -- the idea of passing along the torch.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Oct 21, 2012)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Oh, and we, too, get very few trick-or-treaters. I live in the suburbs, but my home is on the corner of a VERY busy street that spills right out onto the freeway. I go all out anyway, for us and for the few people who come. I don't care if I get five trick-or-treaters...I am going to show them a GREAT time and maybe make them say, "I'm going to do that some day!"
> 
> I've had years where we literally had no trick-or-treaters. I decorated anyway. Because _I_ like it. And perhaps people drove by and thought, "Wow, cool." Maybe I gave somebody else that spooky feeling. That's what I love now -- the idea of passing along the torch.


I had several kids tell me I had the spookiest house they'd been to on Halloween. I thought that was so cool. Gave me the motivation to keep decorating.


----------

